# Reloading for the PX4 Storm in .40 S&W



## gman1_2 (Mar 17, 2011)

I purchased a Glock 23 and just found out that it has an unsupported barrel and is unsafe to reload for. I know a lot of people do reload for the Glocks but my 14 year old son shoots with me and plays High school baseball and I don't need to have a kaboom in his hand. I am considering getting one of the storms in .40 S&W and would like to know if it is a good gun to shoot reloads through. I reload for my .45 ACP's and .38 Special now and several different rifles. Just would like some feed back on the barrel design and how it handles reloads.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Option 2- purchase an aftermarket barrel for the Glock. They are cheaper than a new gun. Fairly common change. I'm sure some Glock folks can give some educated opinions as to which types are preferred. A quick Google showed a .40 Storm Lake barrel for $125ish. 

AFAIK, most other pistol brands are safe. There may be the odd exception here & there. I reload for a XD40 SC with no issues.


----------



## TrapperTrent (Jan 10, 2010)

If I were you, I would read this post in another forum. Reloading for .40 cal Glocks...Dangerous? - Shooters Forum

I reload for my Glock 22 and have put thousands of rounds through it without issue but have dropped in aftermarket barrel. I am using the Lone Wolf barrel in mine. 
Lone Wolf Barrel Glock 22 40 S&W 1 in 16" Twist 4.49" Stainless Steel - MidwayUSA


----------

